# HCNC Havanese Fun Day



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Havanese Club of Northern California
2009 FUN DAY

WHEN: Saturday, June 20, 2009

WHAT TIME: 11:30 AM - 3:30 PM. 
Food (BBQ) and drinks will be provided

WHERE: Susan's (mckennasedona) home in Tracy, CA

You don't have to be a member of the club to attend. 

WHAT TO BRING: Folding chair AND your Havanese (We'll have more shade this year but you may want a sun hat&#8230

RSVP (by June 6th): Please PM mckennasedona for address and directions

_HCNC is not responsible for the safety of your Havanese, but will take all precaution to help ensure everyone's safety. No puppies under 12 weeks of age._

HCNC Board of Directors


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Susan- I had so much fun last year coming up with Leslie. Maybe some other so cal ladies should make the road trip this year


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm on for a road trip. Anyone else??
Carole


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Susan and Steve! Oliver,Comet and I hope to be there!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Last year was fun. It was great that Amanda and Leslie came all the way from So Cal. I am going to miss another fun get together. Have fabulous time and take tons of hoto:s.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Carole, Grab Leslie and Jane and you three come on up. Steve and Susan are wonderful hosts and I am sure this year will be better. Maybe we could even convince Amanda to hop on a plane this time for the annual event???


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Carole, Grab Leslie and Jane and you three come on up. Steve and Susan are wonderful hosts and I am sure this year will be better. Maybe we could even convince Amanda to hop on a plane this time for the annual event???


Let's see, if we bring dogs that would be 3 peeps and 5 dogs traveling for 5+ hours :jaw: I'll have to think on that one....


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Now Leslie, you were two people and three dogs last year. What's one more person and two more dogs........  
Okay, so the long, boring stretch of I-5 would put the people to sleep instead of the dogs.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Susan, I just saw this! We had such a great time last year. What a sweetie you are to host it again. I'll mark it on my calendar and PM you about what I can bring. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I am so sad we won't be able to make it this year. I'll be on the road, driving to pick up my kid from camp that day. 

Susan, you are amazing for hosting such a large gathering! We had a great time last year!! 

I will look forward to seeing the photos!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thought I'd bump this up.  If you are planning to attend, bring some $1 bills. We're going to have a couple of fun fundraisers and you can win Prizes!!



> Havanese Club of Northern California
> 2009 FUN DAY
> 
> WHEN: Saturday, June 20, 2009
> ...


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ollie, Austin and I will try to make it - had so much fun last year!!!

Thanks!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy and I are so sad that we are going to miss another get together. It's hubby's birthday (Bugsy's as well) so we already have plans.  I do hope to see lots of pictures though.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Catherine, that would be great if you and Ollie and Austin could make it! 

Julia I'm sorry we won't see you. Tell hubby and Bugsy Happy Birthday though.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Susan - I am so bummed that I will be out of town that day. Lola will be with her housesitter, so we'll miss the event yet again. :Cry: 

Try to have fun without us!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Vinny, Lulu, Gabby and I are coming! DH is going to be visiting his brother in Manteca who is recovering from a back surgery!! Hope I'm not too late for RSVPing!!
Carole


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole- HAV a blast! I am sure you will! Everyone take lots of pictures and enjoy Susan's lovely yard and hospitality


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Carole, that's terrific! I can't wait to meet you. I'm sorry to hear your brother-in-law had back surgery though. That's no fun.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I just read about this. Would it still be OK for Brutus, Roxie and I to attend? I have some shuffling to do with the rest of my to do list, but I would love to see everyone.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Would it still be OK for Brutus, Roxie and I to attend?


Sure. Do you still have my address? If not, PM me and I'll give it to you again.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

OK....we still plan on coming but........

*
NO LAUGHING AT AUSTIN!!!!:Cry:*

He got buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzed for the very first time and I don't want him to get a short man's complex!!!! :doh:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Brooklyn and I will be there!
I had to do some shuffling myself as Hubby will be in Vegas that day-
But we are looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Looking forward to all the pictures of the fun. Have a great time everyone.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm back at the hotel after having a fantastic time today at the party! I LOVED meeting all the great friends I have made on this forum and seeing all the beautiful furkids! Man, I didn't do too bad on the drawings and bingo either! Came home with 4 prizes, lol.
Here's a pic. I just took at the hotel of my pooped furkids!! Hope to post some of the party when I get home.
Susan, thanks so much for the hospitality.
Carole


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwwww Carole I'm so glad you had a good time and it looks like the kids did too, so adorable all passed out.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks Leeann, and now for Nationals to meet you too!!!
Carole


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Great picture!  Glad you had a great time.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Can't wait to see the pics. 

Carole, your 3 must have been pooped !!! I see 3 barely touched flossies on the bed.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Had a great time at the get-together! The weather was perfect, minus the wind blowing everyones bingo cards around!
And wouldn't you know it, I didn't take a single pic, sorry! But what I should take a pic of is the mess the doggies that were left home made....GRRRRRR


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

My water heater gave out so I had to do an emergency shopping spree. I am sooooo disappointed I missed the event. And what? No pictures yet?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm sorry you didn't make it Cheryl.

Carole, it was just lovely meeting you! It was a really nice day out there. We have some wonderful people around here (and Carole included for making the drive). The weather was wonderful even with the wind. The food was amazing. The people were the best!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Trying to upload pictures, not having much success.

We played Havanese Bingo. Elaine made the cards and the numbers, talk about creative! It was fun, even when the wind was blowing them all over!!!

Those are doggie treats for markers!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Couple more I hope.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

more


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Youngest future member! Is this the sweetest?!!! He is soooooooo good too! Thank you Estrella for bringing him!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh thanks for sharing some pics Kathy. How cute Havanese bingo with Charlie Bears-hehehe! Okay bring on more pictures... I am living vicariously!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing, and it looked like fun.
Gina


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh, that was such fun! I had a great time with all the cute havs and their people! Everyone is so nice!

Thank you so much Susan and Steve for hosting this wonderful event. The food was delicious, the weather was great, the games were fun, and your backyard is perfect for a hav gathering. Thanks to the club members for helping put this together.

Carole, it was great meeting you and your furkids. I loved watching Vinnie protect his cute little sisters and it's always fun to meet a forum member that you haven't met before.

Cheryl, sorry you missed it. Nothing like a water heater emergency, ugh! We'll see you soon at a local playdate.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry I missed it as well.
Susan and Steve I loved that little pop up tent around the water stand.
Kathy thanks for sharing the photos
Estrella your little guy is adorable


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

It looks like you had sooo much fun. I love seeing all of the Havanese together. I'm looking forward to the SoCal fun day next weekend (my first!). 

Jane


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great photos, Kathy! I'm so sorry we missed it this year. I love the "watering hut"! And the Havanese bingo! Great ideas!!

Estrella, congrats on your new baby and becoming a mom!

Carole, I hope to meet you in Chicago - your two looked quite relaxed in the hotel room! Nice!

Susan and Steve are the MOST amazing hosts, aren't they?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> Great photos, Kathy! I'm so sorry we missed it this year. I love the "watering hut"! And the Havanese bingo! Great ideas!!
> 
> Estrella, congrats on your new baby and becoming a mom!
> 
> ...


They sure are:cheer2:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What great pictures. I keep checking back for more.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pictures, looks like everyone had a great time. I am sorry I missed it.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Susan and Steve, thank you *so* much for hosting the wonderful day! The day couldn't have been better. We all had a blast! The food was terrific and the company was fabulous. Estrella's baby is just the cutest. And Carole, it was so great that you could make the long trip. I loved seeing your Havs and got such a kick out of seeing first-hand how Vinnie worries about his pack. He especially seemed to want to stay between LuLu and any possible threat. What a good boy he is! He has such gentle, sweet eyes.

Cheryl, sorry you couldn't make it, but we'll see you at a local get-together soon. Thank you for the pictures, Kathy. I totally forgot to pack my camera when we left home. Everyone's hard work paid off in a wonderful day for both people and Havs. Thanks again!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you to all the Forum friends who joined us yesterday. We had a great time. Steve and I are happy to offer our home and yard for these events. It's always fun to see everyone and to meet new people. Havanese owners are the best! 
Thank you Carole for coming up from Southern CA. It was a pleasure to meet you and your furkids. Vinnie is a sweetheart, Lulu a tiny little doll, and little Gabby, well, there's not much better than a Hav puppy! Jeanne, Debby, Estrella, and Catherine, it was great to see each of you. Jeanne, thank you especially for the delicious brownies!!! Cheryl, Leslie, and Sally, we missed you and we'll hope you can join us next time. 
I don't have any photos to share unfortunately. Kathy, thanks for sharing yours.


----------

